# Back to Basics



## MCx2 (Jun 2, 2006)

Well the time has come. I've basically been doing the same routine for the last 9 months and frankly I'm just getting bored. I know the saying goes "If it ain't broke, don't fix it", but I can't help it. I've had great results over the past 8 1/2 months but I feel it's time for a change. I was reading in the Training section a thread about bench plateau. In it the guy went on to describe the Starr 5x5 training method. The way he had it posted I didn't think much of it. I'm a sucker for simplicity, and the way P-Funk described it, it seemed REALLY simple. Plus I can't see not wanting to try a program that allows me to do my favorite lifts 2-3 times a week. SO, that being said I tinkered with the workouts a little to accomodate my goals more, and starting Monday, this will basically be my workouts for at least the next 10 weeks.

*Monday*: 
Bench: 5x5
Squat: 5x5
BB Row: 5x5

*Wednesday*: (This is where I added my own twist)
Millitary Press/Push Press: 5x5
Deadlifts: 5x5
BB Curls/DB Curls: 3x8
Dips/Skullcrushers: 3x8

*Friday*:
Bench: 4x5, 1x3
Squat: 4x5, 1x3
BB Row: 4x5, 1x3

And that's about it. The first week or two I will be testing the waters obviously, to see what kind of weight I will be using and so on. I may add a cardio day or two in the mix somewhere, but thats definitely up for debate because my main goal right now is strength and size. I'm a real fan of lifting and not so much a student, so hopefully this will help me in my quest to be more in tune to what works and what doesn't.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Monday 6/5/06*

*Bench*: 4975 lbs
135 - 1x5
185 - 1x5
225 - 3x5 (easy)

*Squat*: 4425 lbs
135 - 1x5
155 - 1x5
185 - 1x5
205 - 2x5 (easy)

*BB Row*: 4525 lbs
135 - 1x5
155 - 1x5
185 - 1x5
205 - 1x5 
225 - 1x5 (good weight)

*Seated Calf*:
180 - 3x15

*Seated Crunch*:
100 - 3x20


Well today went as planned. I used weights across the board I knew I could handle easily, basically just to see how my body will react to a full body workout. Friday I will jump up a tad bit but nothing too extreme, just a few hundred pounds of total weight. I will be keeping track of the total weight I move for each exerscise to make sure I don't add too much weight to the next session. I want to make sure I progress steadily and not overtrain considering my intensity and my frequency will be increased. I added the other 2 exerscises just to fill in the hour, and I figured a few isolation exerscises couldn't hurt. Looking foward to Wednesday!!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Wednesday 6/7/06*

*Millitary Press*: (Standing) 3075 lbs
95 - 1x5
115 - 1x5
135 - 3x5 (easy)

*Deadlifts*: 7275 lbs
185 - 1x5
225 - 1x5
315 - 1x5
365 - 2x5 (good weight)

*BB Shrugs*:
315 - 3x12

*BB Curls*:
95 - 3x8

*Dips*:
BW - 3x12

I liked the workout today. I'm pretty familiar with what weight I can handle doing deadlifts in that rep range so there was no guessing there. I haven't done Millitary Presses in quite some time so again I took it easy as to gauge what I'll be doing next week. I'll defintely bump them up a few pounds. Other than that I just filled in the rest of the hour with some isolation work, and I feel great.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 10, 2006)

*Friday 6/9/06*

*Bench*: 5425 lbs
155 - 1x5
205 - 1x5
225 - 1x5
245 - 1x5
255 - 1x5 (easy)

*Squat*: 4975 lbs
155 - 1x5
185 - 1x5
205 - 1x5
225 - 1x5 (+ 5-10)

*BB Row*: 4975 lbs
155 - 1x5
185 - 1x5
205 - 1x5
225 - 2x5 (good weight)

*Seated Calf*:
205 - 3x15

*Seated Crunch*:
110 - 3x20

Another successful day at the gym. Obviously added weight to all of Monday's lifts. I didn't mention it before but all squatting will be ATG, ATF, ass on ground, whatever you wanna call it, I'm doing it. Hence the lighter weights. I'll probably stick to the same exact setup for Rows on Monday, 225 is a good weight. Otherwise I'll continue to add weights everywhere.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 10, 2006)

Way to go on your bench total!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 10, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> Way to go on your bench total!



Thanks! I'll probably repeat Friday's workout on Monday then increase next Friday again. Baby steps!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 10, 2006)

Ironic that baby steps can accomplish so much!

Ass To The Ground is the only way to squat also. My respect, sir!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Monday 6/13/06*

*Bench*: 5425 lbs
155 - 1x5
205 - 1x5
225 - 1x5
245 - 1x5
255 - 1x5 (easy)

*Squat*: 5075 lbs
155 - 1x5
185 - 1x5
225 - 3x5 

*BB Row*: 5075 lbs
155 - 1x5
185 - 1x5
225 - 3x5 (good weight)

*Seated Calf*:
205 - 3x15

*Seated Crunch*:
110 - 3x20

I very slightly increased weights in a few places from Friday. I didn't however increase my bench because I didn't have anyone to spot me. Friday I will add weights everywhere except BB Rows, 225 is a good weight.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2006)

Yknow, im still goddamn impressed with the bench total, but i only just noticed that Deadlift one...maaaan. Belated, but 365 IS a good weight indeed!

Deadlifts again tomorrow?

The 5 reps thing seems to be working well for you. Ive never tried it myself. Opinions on it?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 15, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> Yknow, im still goddamn impressed with the bench total, but i only just noticed that Deadlift one...maaaan. Belated, but 365 IS a good weight indeed!
> 
> Deadlifts again tomorrow?
> 
> The 5 reps thing seems to be working well for you. Ive never tried it myself. Opinions on it?




Thanks alot! So far so good with the 5x5 reps scheme. I was basically doing a push pull before but it was a little harder with as many exerscises as I was doing to gauge my progress. This program is allowing me to focus on the big lifts more. So far so good!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Wednesday 6/14/06*

*Millitary Press*: (Standing) 3225 lbs
95 - 1x5
115 - 1x5
135 - 1x5
145 - 1x5
155 - 1x5 (good weight)

*Deadlifts*: 7725 lbs
225 - 1x5
275 - 1x5
315 - 1x5
365 - 2x5 (good weight)

*BB Shrugs*:
315 - 3x12

*DB Curls*:
35's - 3x10

*Dips*:
BW - 3x12


I ever so slightly increased weight this week. Deadlifts I added weight to the first 2 sets just to bring my total up a bit from the previous week. Millitarys went as planned. I may or may not add a few pounds next week, I'll see how I feel. I will probably have to add weight to my dips as 3 sets of 12 was pretty easy. Seems as though the program is working as it was written. I'll start setting *PR's* probably in the next 2 weeks, good stuff.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 15, 2006)

Good luck with the PRs when you get to them! By the looks of your progress so far, i reckon you'll get them.

And yes, big lifts are the best.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 17, 2006)

*Friday 6/16/06*

*Bench*: 5450 lbs
155 - 1x5
205 - 1x5
225 - 1x5
245 - 1x5
260 - 1x5 (easy)

*Squat*: 5225 lbs
155 - 1x5
185 - 1x5
225 - 1x5
235 - 1x5
245 - 1x5 

*BB Row*: 5075 lbs
155 - 1x5
185 - 1x5
225 - 3x5 (good weight)

*Seated Calf*:
205 - 3x20

*Seated Crunch*:
120 - 3x20

Well everything is still going as planned, I'm slowly adding weight to everything. Like I said *PR*'s in the next 2 weeks. The ATG part of te squats is really starting to kill my knees. Otherwise things are good.


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2006)

Good work, bench numbers are going up.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Monday 6/19/06*

*Bench*: 5475 lbs
155 - 1x5
205 - 1x5
225 - 1x5
245 - 1x5
265 - 1x5 (easy)

*Squat*: 5250 lbs
155 - 1x5
185 - 1x5
225 - 1x5
235 - 1x5
250 - 1x5 (easy)

*BB Row*: 5075 lbs
155 - 1x5
185 - 1x5
225 - 3x5 (good weight)

*Seated Calf*:
205 - 3x20

*Seated Crunch*:
120 - 3x20


Once again taking baby steps toward *PR*'s. I think Friday will be the day I go for one on *Bench*, and I'm not sure but I think I'm already in *PR* territory with the *ATG squats*. I've never really done *BB Rows* before this new program so we'll say 225 is a *PR*. Too bad my form hasn't been perfect (on rows), thats why I will do the same weight again on Friday. Looking foward to Wednesday, I love me some *Deadlifts*.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah, gotta get the form right first and foremost. Great to see all your totals pushing above 5000, nice going!

Good luck on the PRs. Get yoself focused and youll get them no sweat.

Well, you probably will sweat. But you know what i mean.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Wednesday 6/21/06*

*Millitary Press*: (Standing) 3275 lbs
95 - 1x5
115 - 1x5
135 - 1x5
155 - 2x5 (good weight)

*Deadlifts*: 7725 lbs
225 - 1x5
275 - 1x5
315 - 1x5
365 - 2x5 (good weight)

*BB Shrugs*:
315 - 3x12

*DB Curls*:
35's - 3x10

*Dips*:
BW - 3x12

Didn't put any extra weight on today but I did move more weight doing *Millitary Press*. No question I will add to them again next week as well as add some weight to my *Deadlifts*. I was real beat up after todays workout, I went right home and and passed out after my shake. Woke up at 11, had some dinner and went back to sleep. A perfect night if ya ask me!


----------



## mike456 (Jun 22, 2006)

Sounds like a great plan, and you have amazing numbers, hopefully one day I will be as strong as you. I think I might start this program, in about 2 months(Im currently on Push/Pull as you were before)

GL!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 23, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> Sounds like a great plan, and you have amazing numbers, hopefully one day I will be as strong as you. I think I might start this program, in about 2 months(Im currently on Push/Pull as you were before)
> 
> GL!




Thanks man. I'm pretty sure you will have these numbers sooner than you think. You're young and you're definitely on the right track. When I was your age all I knew about lifting weights was what the old JV Football coach knew. Bench and squat, so that all I did for a whole school year. For my numbers, all I have is my parents to thank for good genes.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 23, 2006)

Yeah, Sayjin parents does help with lifting.

Did you grow up on Planet Vegeta? 10x gravity squats would be T-O-U-G-H.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 23, 2006)

how long do your workouts usually last?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 23, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> how long do your workouts usually last?



I'm in the gym no longer than an hour. It's funny, before when I was doing a boatload of exerscises I was out of there in 45 minutes, but I guess the extra sets really add up.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 23, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> Yeah, Sayjin parents does help with lifting.
> 
> Did you grow up on Planet Vegeta? 10x gravity squats would be T-O-U-G-H.




Actually I grew up here on Earth, but at least I still have my tail!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 23, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Actually I grew up here on Earth, but at least I still have my tail!



Do you do curls with it?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 24, 2006)

*Friday 6/23/06*

*Bench*: 5525 lbs
155 - 1x5
205 - 1x5
225 - 1x5
245 - 1x5
275 - 1x5 (easy)

*Squat*: 5325 lbs
155 - 1x5
185 - 1x5
225 - 1x5
250 - 2x5 (try 3 sets on Monday)


*BB Row*: 5075 lbs
155 - 1x5
185 - 1x5
225 - 3x5 (good weight)

Today was a good day, I hit 275 1x5 on *Bench *which was my previous *PR* (I may have gotten 6 before), so I will attempt 280 on Monday and hopefully 285 on Friday (which will no doubt be a *PR*). So far the program is working exactly as planned. I didn't feel confident enough in my knees to add to my *Squat* yet, so instead I did 2 sets of 250 which allowed me to add to my total. Form is comming around on *BB Rows* for that weight, I should be able to increase by next Friday. I had to cut the workout short due to time constraints so I did no isolation work today. Monday I will probably add *Leg Curls* to the list.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 24, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> Do you do curls with it?




Hack Squats.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 24, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Hack Squats.



Haha .

Good call.

And good workout! Getting very close to some nice PRs, dude. Keep it up!

Im gonna be doing some leg curls soon when i change program, should interesting as ive never actually done them before.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Monday 6/26/06*

*Bench*: 5550 lbs
155 - 1x5
205 - 1x5
225 - 1x5
245 - 1x5
280 - 1x5 *PR* (easy)

*Squat*: 5450 lbs
155 - 1x5
185 - 1x5
250 - 3x5 (add weight)


*BB Row*: 5075 lbs
155 - 1x5
185 - 1x5
225 - 3x5 (good weight)

*Seated Calf*:
205 - 3x20

*Seated Leg Curl*:
110 - 3x20


Well I went for the *PR* on *Bench* and got it, easily. I probably could have done 2 or 3 more reps. So Friday I won't hesitate to go for 290 1x5. I added a 3rd working set to *Squats* which was good, my knees felt a little better today, I'll probably add weight on Friday. Form was perfect on *BB Rows*, but I'll probably stick with this weight for one more week. This is my 4th week which means I will be unloading next week, so I might as well go for the gusto on Friday. One of my original goals was to be able to *Bench* 315 and by my calculations, that should be right in my 1RM range. Very pleased so far with the 5x5 scheme.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice going, man! Thats an awesome improvement on the bench! Keep it up.

What do you go back down to when you unload anyways?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 27, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> Nice going, man! Thats an awesome improvement on the bench! Keep it up.
> 
> What do you go back down to when you unload anyways?




Thanks alot! I know I could have lifted 275 1x5 weeks ago but I've done alot of reading lately and there is no reason to push it harder than I need to. I'm making gains reguardless, so setting PR's is not needed every week. 

As for the unloading, I will do the first 3 sets of each exerscise and thats it. So Bench come Monday will look something like this:

155 - 1x5
205 - 1x5
225 - 1x5

Although I might tinker with that a little and push it up to:

155 - 1x5
225 - 1x5
245 - 1x5

Not sure yet, but either way next week is an easy week just to regain composure after setting the PR's. Baby steps!!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 27, 2006)

That seems to be your personal motto! Baby Steps!

Not a bad motto at all, because it seems to be working well for you.

And no, i think you can only really increase the weight really rapidly when you are just starting out. I only really set PRs once a month, and even then only on my critical exercises. Ill only increase the other lifts when i feel like i could lift more weight on them.

Easy weeks sound fun . My light week hurts like hell because theres more repetitions, but unload week is fine. I go back to my medium weight week, and the sets down also, only by one. Makes all the difference though.

Anyways, good PR! One day ill be lifting that much.

Baby steps!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 29, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> That seems to be your personal motto! Baby Steps!
> 
> Not a bad motto at all, because it seems to be working well for you.
> 
> ...



I agree. I think people get carried away trying to increase weight on all of their exerscises. Who cares if you can do alot of weight on skullcrushers? Does that really have that much bearing on your overall strength? Whats 4 plates on a seated calf machine if you can't squat 300 lbs? Focusing on the big compound lifts is the way to go which is the basis of my whole program. I'm about as stubborn as they come and I don't like to do alot of reading. I like to try everything first before I make a decision on what works and what doesn't and when I have people (mostly high school kids) aproaching me for advice, it makes me think I'm doing something right..


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Wednesday 6/28/06*

*Millitary Press*: (standing) 3525 lbs
95 - 1x5
135 - 1x5
155 - 1x5
160 - 2x5  *PR* (good weight)

*Deadlifts*: 7975 lbs
225 - 1x5
275 - 1x5
365 - 3x5 (good weight)

*BB Shrugs*:
315 - 3x12

*DB Curls*:
35's - 3x12

*Skullcrushers ss/w CG Bench*:
76 - 3x12 (both movements)

Well today was a kickass day all around. *Millitary Press* gets easier every week and yet another *PR* set. 

I didn't add any weight to my *Deadlift* but I did add to the 3rd working set to get my total up for the week. I had a killer pump in my lower back after the *Deadlifts*, I love that feeling. 

My gym doesn't have a dip bar, just the assisted dip machine. So I take a plate and put in on the knee rest to get it out of the way, unfortunately some old bag was hogging it, so I opted for *Skullcrushers ss/w CG Bench*. Killer pump in my triceps today, something about isolating bi's and tri's on the same day that I love.

I'm really looking foward to Friday. Last day for *PR*'s for at least a few weeks and I know one is going to fall on the *Bench*. After that it's unloading for a week then back to work.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 29, 2006)

Military Press is looking solid, man. That is, aswell as everything else being up to its usual high standards .

Good to see you mixing it up with supersetting aswell.

Good luck for your last PR day, 'nuttin but a peanut'!



			
				FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Focusing on the big compound lifts is the way to go which is the basis of my whole program. I'm about as stubborn as they come and I don't like to do alot of reading. I like to try everything first before I make a decision on what works and what doesn't and when I have people (mostly high school kids) aproaching me for advice, it makes me think I'm doing something right..



Yeah, i get that sometimes too. I mean, i dont consider myself as having a lot of experience or knowledge about weight training, most of what ive learnt has been in the last 7 months, and pretty much due to this site.

But it even scares me when people tell me what theyve been doing, and scares me even more when they really cant understand why its not working.

Who really NEEDS 8 sets of concentration curls?
Why do you only work out "when you feel like it"?
What do you mean you dont want big legs? Because a huge upper body and small legs looks much better?
Why do you never ask about Deadlifts? Curls and Bench Press arent the ONLY exercises!

Etc. Im sure youve heard it all too . Sigh.

The other night i even had a girl asking "You dont take that illegal protein stuff do you? Its bad for you, you know."

You just cant help these people.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 29, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> Military Press is looking solid, man. That is, aswell as everything else being up to its usual high standards .
> 
> Good to see you mixing it up with supersetting aswell.
> 
> ...




Fuck no you cant.  The bright side is you can kick their asses and fuck their girlfriends.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 29, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Fuck no you cant.  The bright side is you can kick their asses and fuck their girlfriends.



Well, you certainly sound like you make the most of your time in the gym .


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 30, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Fuck no you cant.  The bright side is you can kick their asses and fuck their girlfriends.



    Damn, the secret is out!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 30, 2006)

I just wanted to say something a little demented along with the cutest smiley I can find to make it taboo.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Friday 6/30/06*

*Bench*: 5915 lbs
155 - 1x5
205 - 1x5
225 - 1x5
245 - 1x5
290 - 1x5 *PR* 
*315 - 1x1 PR!!!!!*

*Squat*: 5450 lbs
155 - 1x5
185 - 1x5
250 - 3x5 


*BB Row*: 5075 lbs
155 - 1x5
185 - 1x5
225 - 3x5 (good weight)

OK, so it went down like this.... I knew from my lifts on Monday that 290 1x5 would probably be easy, what I forgot to take into account is that the gym is empty on fridays and it would be hard to find a spot. Well I found one and I wasn't too thrilled with him. On my 5th rep of 290 (which was still kinda easy) he put his hands on the bar. Now he said he didn't help and I also asked him if he'd testify infront of a grand jury under oath that he didn't help. He still said yes. Well, that's still not good enough for me. So I said FUCK IT. I know I'm not gonna get the chance to get this *PR* for at least another month, so why not. So I threw 315 on the bar, and wouldn't you know, I got it easier than any of the reps of 290. 315!! That was my goal starting out 10 months ago and I fucking nailed it, after my working sets!! I'm, what's the word I'm looking for? Chuffed? Stoked? Any way you slice it I'm very happy. However, the rest of my workout suffered because I blew my load on the *bench*. At this point, I don't give a fuck. Next week is unloading, and the week after that I start back a few weeks and work my way back toward sets of 290. Another day in paradise!!


----------



## assassin (Jul 2, 2006)

wow i like your routine ..... i think i'll do something like this soon when i start bulking ..... nice work man   keep it up


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 2, 2006)

Nice PR, FatCat!

Fucking CHUFFED!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 3, 2006)

Assassin, Gazhole - Thanks guys, now I can sit back and relax this week, I'm unloading and at just the right time. My body was screaming for a break this weekend. It's amazing how taxing that one rep was at the end of my bench workout. I litterally had nothing for the rest of the workout on Friday. For once I'm actually looking foward to doing nothing in the gym!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Bench*: 
135 - 3x12

*Squat*: 
135 - 3x12

*BB Row*: 
135 - 3x12

Loads of fun today... Just kept it simple, I was almost thinking of taking the day off just to rest up. I'm gonna do some different exerscises completely on wednesday, I think.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Wednesday 7/5/06*

*Millitary Press*:
95 - 3x12

*Good Mornings*:
95 - 3x12

*BB Curls*:
95 - 3x12

*Skullcrushers ss/w CG Bench*:
66 - 3x12 (both movements)

Hehe, today was kinda fun. Unloading has it's benefits I guess other than the obvious. I got to play around with *good mornings* a little, the first time I've really done this exerscise. I plan on adding this somewhere to my regular routine, I love lower back pumps, and this one does it well. I didn't want to do *deadlifts* today because at any weight they are pretty taxing on the whole body and I desperately need the rest. I still love doing bi's and tri's on the same day, my arms feel so big afterwards (eventhough they really aren't). Now it's time to scarf down all this sushi I just bought, mmmmm.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 6, 2006)

i just wanted to chime in. everytime i see your journal, i can't help myself but to repeat the name of it in my ahnold voice, it cracks me the fuck up. lol.

btw good looking workouts


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 7, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> i just wanted to chime in. everytime i see your journal, i can't help myself but to repeat the name of it in my ahnold voice, it cracks me the fuck up. lol.
> 
> btw good looking workouts



Thanks alot. Now if I can just find a picture of Dana Carvey and Kevin Nealon for my avatar, I'd be set!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Friday 7/8/06*

No workout yesterday!! I was sick as a dog and I was up in the air about working out anyway. My knees really need a break. Squatting 2 times and deadlifting once a week has taken it's toll. I think it's time to get some glucosomine chondroitin (sp?). 

Anyway it paid off, because I got alot of rest and I feel great this morning. Can't wait to see the fight tonight, Tito is gonna own. I also can't wait to get back in the gym on monday!!

On a training side note, I'm trying to work out a schedule to start BJJ training. There is a local school, and I was offered a special rate because I know the guy through association. 100 Bucks a month unlimited sessions. Is this a good price? Seems worth it to me considering I can train all I want in my spare time. Thats a big if though, finding the spare time will be rough.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 8, 2006)

Sucks on the being sick and all, but any chance for a break is always good. Your body will thank you for it!

Was thinking of getting some chondroitin for myself, since i saw it in the health shop around here. My knees have always given me jip.


----------



## assassin (Jul 9, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> Sucks on the being sick and all, but any chance for a break is always good. Your body will thank you for it!
> 
> .



yeah .... take it as a chance to rest physically and mentaly ..... eat well and refeed if you are dieting...... then hit the gym u'll be much bettter


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Monday 7/10/06*

*Bench*: 5675 lbs
155 - 1x5
205 - 1x5
225 - 1x5 
275 - 2x5 

*Squat*: 5550 lbs
155 - 1x5
205 - 1x5
250 - 3x5


*BB Row*: 5325 lbs
185 - 1x5
205 - 1x5
225 - 3x5


*Good Mornings*:
135 - 1x8
155 - 1x8
185 - 1x8

*Seated Calf*:
210 - 3x20

I felt great in the gym today. The unload week was exactly what I needed. I had plenty of strength through all of my lifts and plenty of energy to spare afterwards. *Good Mornings* were a fun addition. I'm focusing on giving myself a stong base and these tighen up my lower back nicely. I perform them kinda powerlifter style slow on the down motion and then I explode to the top, I could use more weight on these, I know that for next time. 

My knees were still kinda tender, I figured the week off would help them, it did, but they are still pretty beat up, feels like a deep bruise right above the kneecap. I feel the pain the most when I'm deep in the hole while doing *Squats*. Almost feels like the tendons/ligaments are gonna push right through the skin (probably not good) from the pressure. But I know they will never be much better and I know I'm not doing any permanent damage, they are just weak. 

All around a great workout day, total stokage.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 11, 2006)

I was a little bored last night and I started playing with some ideas for my new program. After this week I only have 3 weeks left on this one, then it's back to higher reps. I decided I like the full body workouts and the setup I have now, so I more or less worked around my current program and came up with this: Note this isn't the order I will perform the exerscises each week, just a template.

Monday:
BB Bench
Squat
BB Row
DB Shoulder Press
CG Pullups
Romanian DL

Wednesday:
Deadlifts
Dips
Good Mornings
BB Shrugs
Skullcrushers ss/w CG Bench
Curls

Friday:
Incline DB Press
Front Squats
DB Rows
CG Pulldowns
Millitary Press
Leg Curls

This was pretty hard for me because there are certain lifts I absolutely love. Not to mention I tried to dedicate one day to most of my isolation work. If there is any major flaws in this lemme know, but I think this will cover the bases.


----------



## assassin (Jul 11, 2006)

nice i like your choices......


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 11, 2006)

assassin said:
			
		

> nice i like your choices......



Thanks Assassin. I'm a big fan of the compound lifts, but having some decent size in my arms is a goal of mine and while I know the compound lifts contribute most of the mass to your bi's and tri's, it seems near impossible to get great size without some sort of isolation. Hence the "bi's and tri's" workout on wednesday. Deadlifts are my absolute favorite exerscise, so I had to make a spot for them as well. Everything else I basically used the template that CowPimp layed out with the Vertical push/Horizontal Push, Quad dominant/Hammy dominant theme. Can't wait to get started, should be fun.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 11, 2006)

Whats the volume?  Looks like it will kick your ass.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 11, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Whats the volume?  Looks like it will kick your ass.



Haha yeah, I'm going to a basic 3x8-12 rep scheme. I don't go to complete failure as it is, and I plan on taking the intensity down a notch. Basically my goal for the next program is hypertrophy and overall fitness. I will probably do this next program for 14 weeks, 6 on, 1 unload, 6 on, 1 off. After that I'll probably go back to the current program to kick the numbers back up.

Deadlifts though I will keep on the 5x5 scheme and cycle them out every 5 weeks to keep myself fresh. I don't see much of a point doing deadlifts for high reps other than it's a great cardio!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Wednesday 7/12/06*

*Millitary Press*: (standing) 3850 lbs
135 - 1x5
155 - 1x5
160 - 3x5 

*Deadlifts*: 8075 lbs
225 - 1x5
275 - 1x5
365 - 2x5 
385 - 1x5

*BB Shrugs*:
315 - 3x15

*DB Curls*:
35's - 3x12

*Skullcrushers ss/w CG Bench*:
76 - 3x12 (both movements)

I didn't log it with my workout but I did a light warm up for every exerscise without rest right into the first set. I was beat up after todays workout, very tiring. *Deadlifts* killed me today. Everything else was the same as before except a few more reps on *Shrugs*.

By the time I get to *Curls* and *Skulls* my forearms are spent, had a hard time finishing the routine today. Still a good day.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 13, 2006)

No wonder they tire you out, deads are looking strong!

The Skulls and CG Bench were supersetted?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 13, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> No wonder they tire you out, deads are looking strong!
> 
> The Skulls and CG Bench were supersetted?



Thanks, deads are kicking my ass pretty good.

For the Skulls/CG Bench I just go straight into 12 reps of CG bench with the weight I have on the bar. Helluva pump.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 13, 2006)

Ah, i see. I think ive done that a few times with a few exercises. Its quite useful  when your workout hasnt beat you up quite enough as youd like .


----------



## joycough (Jul 13, 2006)

nice looking w/o's.  

Awsome Deads  


Yeah I love to do that too (skulls and CG) but lately I found I'm working my chest more than triceps...time to re-examine


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 13, 2006)

joycough said:
			
		

> nice looking w/o's.
> 
> Awsome Deads
> 
> ...



Thanks Joycough! I really concentrate on flexing my triceps at the top of each movement, also I use an EZ bar which seems to help me keep my elbows tucked in.


----------



## Double D (Jul 13, 2006)

Skulls are the best (IMO) for tris. Its hard for me to change things up and remove those from my workouts. I get the best pump and best results.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Skulls are the best (IMO) for tris. Its hard for me to change things up and remove those from my workouts. I get the best pump and best results.



I completely agree, occasionally I'll switch them up, but that's just because I get bored easily.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 15, 2006)

*Friday 7/14/06*

*Bench*: 5700 lbs
155 - 1x5
205 - 1x5
225 - 1x5 
275 - 1x5 
280 - 1x5 

*Squat*: 5550 lbs
155 - 1x5
205 - 1x5
250 - 3x5


*BB Row*: 5325 lbs
185 - 1x5
205 - 1x5
225 - 3x5

Well today was pretty bad. First off I had my first assisted rep on *Bench* since I started the new program. I'm pretty sure that was due to the fact I was doing alot of talking and I didn't mind my RI's as well as I should have. No biggie. But what really sucked is *Squats*. The soreness in my knees has finally caught up. I may have to drop *squats* completely for the next week or two.  I was in pain a little and I had a real hard time getting out of the hole. The worst part is knowing I can handle more weight but my body just won't let me. I followed them up of course with *bb rows* and left it at that. Stuffed my face, went to bed, finished.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 15, 2006)

Bah, no biggie, man. It happens to all of us every once in a while. It sucks and makes you feel like shit, but dont beat yourself up TOO much about it.

Like you said, you CAN handle more weight. Its just a bad day.

Just kick some ass next time


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 15, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> Bah, no biggie, man. It happens to all of us every once in a while. It sucks and makes you feel like shit, but dont beat yourself up TOO much about it.
> 
> Like you said, you CAN handle more weight. Its just a bad day.
> 
> Just kick some ass next time



You're right Gaz, and I shouldn't be discouraged at all. I knew going into this (starting back in the gym 11 months ago) that I had certain physical limitations that I couldn't do anything about. My knees are absolutely mangled, my shoulder is jacked, and I have a bad wrist. Somewhere along the line (oh right about the time I saw the Starr 5x5 program for the first time) I lost sight of that fact. Back when I started again, I realized that there would be a cetain point where I just couldn't handle anymore weight on my knees (hence me quitting in the first place 7 years ago). I've been making such great progress, I was hoping I would at least go a little longer before I hit the pain barrier, but I've gotten so much stronger in the last 2 months that came on quicker than anticipated. Oh well, this might call for a week off completely and then the new program come the following week. I've got some thinking to do this weekend.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 15, 2006)

Everyone has their weak points. I've always had a pretty 'sensitive' back, its why ive taken a step away from bent over rows for a while. By sensitive i mean my back is evil.

That and my left wrist also sometimes decide not to work properly.

I think a week off is probably a good idea, im enjoying mine, and even though its godawful not doing any serious training, i think if you took a week off and rested up a bit, youd feel all the better for it when you get back to it.

It might just take a little time for your body to get used to the sudden increase in weight youre lifting.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 15, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> You're right Gaz, and I shouldn't be discouraged at all. I knew going into this (starting back in the gym 11 months ago) that I had certain physical limitations that I couldn't do anything about. My knees are absolutely mangled, my shoulder is jacked, and I have a bad wrist. Somewhere along the line (oh right about the time I saw the Starr 5x5 program for the first time) I lost sight of that fact. Back when I started again, I realized that there would be a cetain point where I just couldn't handle anymore weight on my knees (hence me quitting in the first place 7 years ago). I've been making such great progress, I was hoping I would at least go a little longer before I hit the pain barrier, but I've gotten so much stronger in the last 2 months that came on quicker than anticipated. Oh well, this might call for a week off completely and then the new program come the following week. I've got some thinking to do this weekend.




You have a torn acl right?

Eh.  If you have to take some time off then do it or do active recovery.  Shit, this could be a good time to focus on some sort of weak points for a week(?)

In any case, with your knee holding you back, you can always ditch the "atg" part of the squats or jump on a leg press or some other exercise variation to keep progress going strong.

My shoulder has been starting to hurt on my last 2 heavy bench days.  Who the fuck knows why, but instead of feeling down, I am taking the workout regime in a whole better direction...which you already know.

Seek good in bad.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 17, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> You have a torn acl right?
> 
> Eh.  If you have to take some time off then do it or do active recovery.  Shit, this could be a good time to focus on some sort of weak points for a week(?)
> 
> ...



Yeah, I had a torn ACL and MCL in my right knee, unfortunately the knee that is bothering me is my left knee. I've decided to drop squats and deadlifts for the week just to see if there is any improvement. I believe the combo of squats 2 times a week and banging the bar off of my knee doing deads has taken it's toll. I may drop deadlifts all together in my next program, we'll see how this week pans out.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Monday 7/17/06 Full Body "B"*

*Front Squats*:
Skipped.

*Incline DB Press*:
55's - 1x5
70's - 1x5
100's - 1x8
90's - 2x8

*BB Row*:
135 - 1x12
155 - 3x8

*Romanian Deadlifts*:
Skipped.

*Millitary Press*:
135 - 3x8

*CG Pulldowns*:
150 - 3x10

As you can see, today was a little different. I made an executive decision do drop leg exerscises for the week due to my knees. They actually felt better than they had in a while but I say that before every workout and they hurt like hell after every workout. So I decided to drop the 5x5 scheme all together
and jumped into my next program. 

I went with my "B" workout because I had an itch to do some *Incline DB's*. It's been a few months since I've done this one and I knew I was stronger, but I think going right for the 100's was a little much. I could have done the 3x8 but I also wanted to be able to do the rest of my routine, so I dropped down to 90's for the last 2 sets. Good move, cuz I was spent anyway. 

The rest of the exerscise were basically being "felt out." I have to get used to this volume in a full body setting. I was feeling pretty ill on my way out of the gym. In part because I didn't eat enough today, and also because my RI's were about 45 seconds. Once I get the weights set and get my leg movements back in the routine, I'm gonna love the full body deal. 

Overall a good workout, after a few weeks of this I'm gonna go on a cut. I'd like to see if I can't get down to the 180lb range. I figure if I was in the UFC rofl I would probably fight at 170 so I'll shoot for 180


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 18, 2006)

I've never really been concerned about keeping track of my diet, but it's slow at work today and I decided to just for shits and giggles. I've half assed it already but I'd like to get an idea of what I'm ingesting. I'm not even listing what I ate, just the ballpark totals. I will continue to update as the day goes on.

*Meal 1*: 7:00AM
800 calories
55g protein
90g carbs

*Meal 2*: 9:30AM
330 calories
17g protein
31g carbs

*Meal 3*: 12:00 PM
500 calories
42g protein
72g carbs

*Meal 4*: 2:30PM
330 calories
17g protein
31g carbs


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 18, 2006)

I love using Dumbells again.  I am pretty sore from using them yesterday and am glad to have decided to use them.    Nice variation.  

And now I know the difficulty with shorter Rest Intervals.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 18, 2006)

^ I actually prefer dumbells too atm. I use them way more than BB now.

And lol FatCat, "shits and giggles" . I dont count cals very often either, i try and do it every now and again just to see where im at. As long as youre smart with what you eat and keep eating enough to give you gains (if thats what you want) then i dont see the need to do it every day.

At least not at the moment. Who knows how obsessed i'll get in the future .


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 18, 2006)

Ive never really tried to count calories, just stayed away from no brainer empty calories.  

In any case, these pills arent that bad.  I feel like I still have energy from my first pill (taken @ 10:44am and its now 1:53pm) and no shakes yet.  Ill take another one laster, but prolly not a third.

I had to take a melatonin and a half to find sleep.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 18, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Ive never really tried to count calories, just stayed away from no brainer empty calories.
> 
> In any case, these pills arent that bad.  I feel like I still have energy from my first pill (taken @ 10:44am and its now 1:53pm) and no shakes yet.  Ill take another one laster, but prolly not a third.
> 
> I had to take a melatonin and a half to find sleep.



Yeah, thats my main problem with them, I don't sleep very well. 

Although I noticed they have alot less caffeine per pill than regular fat burners. That must have something to do with not getting the jitters. I was taking 1 at 8AM and one with my mid morning meal, if I had a third I couldn't eat dinner.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Meals for Tuesday 7/18/06*

*Meal 5*: 5:00PM
400 caloires
32g protein
50g carbs

Meal 6: 7:30PM
746 caloires
57g protein
82 carbs

*Totals*: Off Days 
3106 caloires
220g protein
356 carbs

*Totals*: Workout Days (w/ PWO shake)
3900 calories
290g protein
440 carbs

So there you have it, I didn't calculate my fat totals because frankly I don't care. I'm more interested in making sure I get enough calories/protein/carbs to build plenty of muscle. Seems like I'm right on track.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2006)

I slept in today.  Ugh.  Another workout day, down the pisser.  OH.  However, golds IS open until 11pm....

BUT.

I had a dream that I was doing calfs and I felt kinda grateful they were ALREADY done for the week.  Then I woke realizing that TODAY was lower day.  God dammit.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 19, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> I slept in today.  Ugh.  Another workout day, down the pisser.  OH.  However, golds IS open until 11pm....
> 
> BUT.
> 
> I had a dream that I was doing calfs and I felt kinda grateful they were ALREADY done for the week.  Then I woke realizing that TODAY was lower day.  God dammit.



Hmm, 11PM? That's good to know. I prefer working out in the evening anyway. It seems when I try and workout in the mornings on the weekend, I end up hurting something. I'm like an old man, it takes me all day to get warmed up.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Wednesday 7/19/06*

*Good Mornings*:
135 - 1x12
185 - 3x8

*Dips*:
BW - 2x12
BW - 1x17

*BB Curls*:
95 - 3x12

*Skullcrushers SS/w CG bench*:
66 - 3x12 (both movements)

*DB Curls*:
30's - 3x12

*DB Shrugs*:
120's - 3x15

Well since having big arms is one of my goals as well I decided to dedicate a workout to mostly arm isolation exerscises. Since I decided to drop *Deadlifts* for a week or 2 to hopefully heal up my knees, I needed to fill the workout up with something. I felt kinda worthless not doing *deadlifts* today considering I feel this is the most efective movement I do period. Oh well, I'm sure my body is thanking me. Anyway, not much else to report today, kinda bored in the gym today. Can't wait for friday.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 21, 2006)

Friday?  Why thats today!  Did you say something about doing BENCH today?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 21, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Friday?  Why thats today!  Did you say something about doing BENCH today?



Today's Workout: In this order.
Squat
BB Bench
DB Row
Romanian DL
DB Shoulder Press
CG Pullups

I won't be squating today to save the knees.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Friday 7/21/06*

*Squat*:
Skipped.

*BB Bench*:
225 - 10,10,8

*DB Rows*:
90's - 10,10,12

*Romanian DL's*:
135 - 12,12,12

*DB Shoulder Press*:
60's - 12,12,12

*CG Pulldowns*:
150 - 12,12,12

Today was interesting. I found out that strength does not mean that you can get a lower weight for more reps. I figured I would get 225 3x10 easy on *Flat Bench*, in fact this is exactly what I got almost 2 months ago attempting the same weight/reps. 

*DB Rows* were easy, but I was winded pretty badly. I don't take a rest in between arms, I don't know if you are supposed to, but that's why these kick my ass so much. I will go up in weight next week. 

*Romanian Deadlifts* were thrown in at a very light weight just to make me feel like I wasn't completely neglecting my legs. Unfortunately this morning my knee hurts worse than it has, so I will drop them again on Monday.  

*DB Shoulder Press* was easy at this weight. I haven't done them in a few months, and I will go up next week.

I was going to do *Hammer Strength Front Pulldowns* but someone was hogging that machine, and someone had the wide grip handle on the pulldown machine so I opted for *CG Pulldowns*. I was completely spent at this point. Great workout today.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 22, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> I found out that strength does not mean that you can get a lower weight for more reps.



I too am finding this out .


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Injury update*:
I didn't really give it much thought this weekend, but I just did 1 bw squat and had almost zero pain in my left knee. I think I will take one more week off of quad dominant exerscises just to make sure I'm healed up. I couldn't do a 1/4 squat 5 days ago and now I can get below parallel.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 24, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> *Injury update*:
> I didn't really give it much thought this weekend, but I just did 1 bw squat and had almost zero pain in my left knee. I think I will take one more week off of quad dominant exerscises just to make sure I'm healed up. I couldn't do a 1/4 squat 5 days ago and now I can get below parallel.



Thats awesome, dude! 

You'll be good as new in no time at all, just keep taking it easy on the knees and you'll be getting back into the squats pretty soon.

 Nice going.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 24, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> Thats awesome, dude!
> 
> You'll be good as new in no time at all, just keep taking it easy on the knees and you'll be getting back into the squats pretty soon.
> 
> Nice going.



Thanks, yeah I think so too. I know it takes weeks to months to get the Glucosomine Chondroitin actually in your system and working, but I got it 4 days ago and I honestly feel like new. Kinda weird. Oh well, I'm definitely not complaining, and I can't friggin wait to start squatting again.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 24, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Thanks, yeah I think so too. I know it takes weeks to months to get the Glucosomine Chondroitin actually in your system and working, but I got it 4 days ago and I honestly feel like new. Kinda weird. Oh well, I'm definitely not complaining, and I can't friggin wait to start squatting again.



I bet your not.

Strange how you can miss being THAT physically exhausted.

Whenever i work out i want to stop because im insanely tired during a workout, but whenever i miss a session or even a rep, i want to run back to the bar and make up for it.

Gotta love the iron addiction.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Monday 7/24/06*

*Front Squat*:
Skipped, hopefully for the last time.

*Incline DB Press*:
50's - 5
70's - 5
90's - 8,8,10

*BB Row*:
135 - 5
185 - 8,8,8

*Romanian Deadlift*:
185 - 8,8,8

*Millitary Press*:
135 - 8,8,10

*WG Front Pulldowns*:
150 - 12,12,12

I felt lke today was my best day in the gym since starting the new program. I still didn't get to do *Front Squats* but I was completely fatigued anyway. The only drawback was that the *Romaninan Deadlifts* had an effect on my knee. I didn't notice it until about 10PM (3 hrs after my workout). It's just a little sore, not like it had been. 

I will jump the reps up on *Incline DB's* to 10,10,10.

*BB Rows* were good, I will attempt 8,8,10 next time. My grip was slipping a little on the last few reps. It usually doesn't but I used a much wider grip than usual, so that might be the reason. 

*Romaninan Deadlifts* were good, I can handle more weight next week, probably 205, but I don't know if I should do them due to my knee, I'll play it by ear.

I was pretty fatigued overall by the time I got to *Millitary Press*, but I still had the strength to bump out a few more reps than last time. I will attempt 10,10,10 next week. 

The last exerscise of the day suffers a little because I'm sooo friggin pooped by this time. I can handle more weight on *WG Pulldowns* but I was completely beat.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Thanks, yeah I think so too. I know it takes weeks to months to get the Glucosomine Chondroitin actually in your system and working, but I got it 4 days ago and I honestly feel like new. Kinda weird. Oh well, I'm definitely not complaining, and I can't friggin wait to start squatting again.




Whoa, that shit actually works?  ANd that fast?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> I felt lke today was my best day in the gym since starting the new program. I still didn't get to do *Front Squats* but I was completely fatigued anyway. The only drawback was that the *Romaninan Deadlifts* had an effect on my knee. I didn't notice it until about 10PM (3 hrs after my workout). It's just a little sore, not like it had been.
> 
> I will jump the reps up on *Incline DB's* to 10,10,10.
> 
> ...



Wider grip does affect grip strength tremendously.

I am starting to consider dropping deads for a while due to back pain.  So Ill be opposite of you and do squats but no deads.  I hate this feeling, but what can ya do?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 26, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Whoa, that shit actually works?  ANd that fast?



Nah, it doesn't work that fast. From what I hear I won't feel the effects of it for at least a month or two.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Wednesday 7/27/06*

*Good Mornings*:
135 - 5
185 - 10,10,10

*Hise Shrugs*:
225 - 15,15,15

*EZ Bar Curls*:
86 - 12,12,12

*Dips*:
BW - 12,12,12

Well I figured I shouldn't go to the gym at all today. I worked until 2am the night before and I only got 3 hrs of sleep. Well, I went anyway. What a waste of time. I only got through 4 exerscises. 

*Good Mornings* were good. Good weight here, I think maybe if I wasn't so tired I could have done more. I'll do this weight again next week.

*Hise Shrugs* were fucking awkward. This is the first time I've done them. The bar was rubbing the hair off my back, I couldn't tell if I was doing them right or not. I guess I'll try them again next week?

I wasn't thinking straight because I was so damn tired and did *EZBar Curls* next. This weight is easy and I could barely move it, I was running out of steam.

By the time I got to *Dips* I just wanted to leave, but I busted out a few sets anyway. I was spent.

I've been super tired lately and a few things have been stressing me out a bit. We are having a company dinner either tonight or friday so I think I will take off until monday. I feel like utter shit this morning. I haven't been sleeping very well, and I can tell my body still hasn't recovered. My legs hurt, my arms hurt and my joints ache. Time for a day or 2 off.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 27, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> *Hise Shrugs* were fucking awkward. This is the first time I've done them. The bar was rubbing the hair off my back, I couldn't tell if I was doing them right or not. I guess I'll try them again next week?



When I first started it felt awkward on my back and the lift itself seemed 'off.'  You might want to just bang out 135lbs just to feel where you want the bar to be on your traps.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 28, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> When I first started it felt awkward on my back and the lift itself seemed 'off.'  You might want to just bang out 135lbs just to feel where you want the bar to be on your traps.



I'm pretty sure I'm doing them right, I just have to get used to the fact that the ROM will be less than that of a DB or BB Shrug. I am a little sore in the traps right now, so I know I at least worked them out a bit.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 28, 2006)

Well, there will definitely be no workout today. 

I bought myself a new pair of sneakers last night, let's hope they help out with my knee problem a little. 

I have a company dinner to go to tonight, I'm pretty excited. We're going to a place called Peter's Steakhouse. A quaint little place in Downtown Jensen Beach, the whole menu is a-la-carte. When you order steak you order it for 1,2,3, or 4 people. All the sides come out in a big serving dish and they are out of this world. It's a rinky dink little place but alot of celebrities have been in there, and I know why, it's sooooo fucking good. I can't WAIT to get my grub on tonight, I litterally ate 30oz. of steak last time and I plan on out doing myself tonight!! Not to mention my doggie will be stoked when I come home with a few bones for her.   

I've been icing my knee every night by my cousin's orders, it's still tender and I'm itching like crazy to do some leg work, but I defintely need this rest. I didn't take much of a breather between the 5x5 program I was doing and this full body crap I'm doing now. If my knee is still tender on Monday, I may take the whole week off from any lifting. By that time I'm hoping the CEE I ordered from Rob comes in and I can start from scratch with perhaps a new program.  

Also over the last few days to keep my mind on lifting while I'm kinda injured I picked up a book. I've been reading alot about periodization, and I finally understand it enough to implement it in a program. So hopefully in a week or 2 I will be able to go gung-ho again on my quest to be semi-athletic!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 28, 2006)

I laughed my fucking ass off when I saw what you added to your signature!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 31, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> I laughed my fucking ass off when I saw what you added to your signature!



Goddamnit, I love that song!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Monday 7/31/06*

*15 minutes of stretching* (I know, holy shit)

*5 minutes on treadmill* @ 4.0

*Squats*:
45 - 5
135 - 12,12,12

*Incline DB Press*:
50's - 5
70's - 5
90's - 10,10
75's - 12

*BB Rows*:
155 - 10,10,10

*Romanian DL's*:
155 - 12,12,12

*Millitary Press*:
135 - 10,10,10

*CG Pulldowns*:
150 - 12,12,12

*7 minutes of projectile vomiting in the parking lot*

Well, I think in order to keep this kind of volume routine constant, I'm going to have to drop some intensity. Which is fine, because I have a new goal of droping some weight. I cut the *RI's* today to 45-60 seconds and I paid for it dearly. I puked lemon-lime NO-Explode all over the place. It burns.

*Squats* were good, I kept them nice and light, got real deep in the hole, and my knee held up just fine. I was damn happy about this. 

*Incline DB's *were ok, the squats kinda beat me up a little and I was having a hard time getting the 90's up after the second set so I decided just to drop to the 75's not to waste anymore energy I knew I was going to need for later. 

*BB Rows* were kinda good too, I dropped the weight and added a few reps just to make sure I wasn't completely fatigued for my last few exerscises.

This is where it went bad, real bad. I decided that I might want to add *Power Cleans* to an upcomming program. Hmm, there's 155 on the bar and I need to get it off the pins so I can drop them to do *RDL's*. Why not power clean it up?? Great idea Mark!! So I did it, fucking textbook, very easily I might add until I popped back up from the squat and bang, there went the left knee again. This time it was a real sharp pain. Fuck? Oh well, I'm over it. Time to go get it checked out I guess. Anyway back to the workout....

*RDL's*, fuckin simple, but the blood was rushing to my head and I was getting kinda sick.

*CG Pulldowns* again simple, but I was so fatigued from the rest of the program my head was spinning after the 3rd set. Now me being the puking professional I am, I made it all the way down this long, hot, stinky corridor without tossing. The automatic doors opened to the warm breeze of the Florida outdoors and *SPLATT!!* all over the Martin Memorial Wellness Center trash can, not in it but all over the side. From there I left a puke river all the way to my car. It was quite impressive actually. 

What did I learn from this?? Lower the intensity next time douche bag. Oh yeah, and I did some stretching and some warm up before woking out, felt pretty damn good.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 1, 2006)

It begins. 

Weight 7/31/06: 212 lbs.

45 minutes of cardio tuesdays, thursdays and maybe saturdays.

I'm guessing by now I was "de-selected" to be a beta tester of the new fat burner, considering it's been a few weeks since I gave my address.  

Picked up some Stirmerex yesterday, I'll do 3 pills a day for 30 days.

Target weight 8/31/06: 200 lbs.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 1, 2006)

Haha, sorry, i know i shouldnt laugh but the image of somebody walking from a fitness centre to the car park with a lemon-lime trail behind them is just really funny.

The things we do for this way of life.

Looking good though, man. Glad your knee is on mend also!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 1, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> Haha, sorry, i know i shouldnt laugh but the *image of somebody walking from a fitness centre to the car park with a lemon-lime trail behind them *is just really funny.
> 
> The things we do for this way of life.
> 
> Looking good though, man. Glad your knee is on mend also!




 

Yeah, if I am out of breath and have just a tad of snot in my sinuses, my panting will push it to my throat like its a finger down my throat.  Really lousy feeling.  I just had this feeling on Monday, while being on the Stimurex.

Youre not going to do Stimurex with the No-Xplode are you?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 2, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Yeah, if I am out of breath and have just a tad of snot in my sinuses, my panting will push it to my throat like its a finger down my throat.  Really lousy feeling.  I just had this feeling on Monday, while being on the Stimurex.
> 
> Youre not going to do Stimurex with the No-Xplode are you?



No, I didn't start the Stimerex until yesterday. I'm not taking NO-Explode for a while after that experience...


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 2, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> Haha, sorry, i know i shouldnt laugh but the image of somebody walking from a fitness centre to the car park with a lemon-lime trail behind them is just really funny.
> 
> The things we do for this way of life.
> 
> Looking good though, man. Glad your knee is on mend also!



Hehe, thanks. I figured if I had to suffer, so did everyone else that wanted to work out.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Tuesday 8/1/06*

*15 minutes of stretching*

*31 minutes on Eliptical*

*20 minutes of bullshitting about who's on steroids in our gym and who's not*

My God cardio is boring. Almost as boring as stretching. But I need to to both so whoopie. Took it easy today, my legs were on fire from squatting for the first time in a few weeks. Eventhough I did very light weight my legs are sore as hell. I will probably bump it up to 40 minutes on thursday.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Wednesday 8/2/06*

*15 minutes of stretching*

*Good Mornings*:
45 - 12
135 - 12,12,12

*Dips*:
BW - 12,12,15

*BB Curls*:
85 - 12,12,12

*Skullcrushers SS/w CG Bench*:
66 - 12,12,12 (both movements)

*DB Curls*:
30's - 12,12,12

*Deadlifts*:
135 - 12,12,12

*Diet*: 
3090 caloires
251g protein
239g carbs

Well today was the first day in months I trained without NO-Explode. I definitely noticed a huge difference. I know I could handle all the weight I was using before, I just lacked the intensity it took to get that weight up. I liked it though, because I felt much better post workout. On another note the CEE I ordered from Rob came in so this was the first workout in even more months I've taken creatine. Let's see what difference it makes. 

I decided to bump the intensity down anyway because I'm attempting to cut some weight and the lack of carbs has me drained a week into it. I'm going to try to eat a little more on training days. Thrusday will be 300-400 calories short of today's total. I realized I much prefer to train in the 12 rep range. I like the pump I get from higher reps, and I like being sore the next few days (I don't know why). 

Really not much to today. I felt good after 5 exerscises so I decided to throw in a few sets of real light *Deadlifts*. I did them with 30 second RI's and they were good, got my heart pumping a little.

I will continue to take it easy on friday.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 3, 2006)

Even after I closed the browser I thought of how funny it woulda been had I been outside a gym and see someone stumbling out of the doors to throw up, then periodically throw up all the way to their car.  God damn. It reminds me of a time my friend was throwing up outside IHOP in the middle of the night, THEN got breakfast.

Im gonna try to get to the gym today to do some cardio and grip shit.  MuscleMag actually hada  section on grip workouts.  I HATE this mag and it actually does have some good info from time to time.  "Finger push ups."  Yeah, well see how fun that is.

Oh yeah, and I got my foam roller in the mail.  Its kind of a soothing muscle relaxing 'exercise.'  I rolled it down my backl and hamstrings and it felt rather nice.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Thursday 8/3/06*

*15 minutes of stretching*

*37 minutes on eliptical*

That's it.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 3, 2006)

Very specific on the number of minutes!

Good one!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 4, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> Very specific on the number of minutes!
> 
> Good one!



Yeah, I'm precise.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Friday 8/4/06*

*Got bodyfat tested and my arms measured. 18% bf at 210 lbs., 16 1/2" @ the biceps.*

*15 minutes of stretching*

*Leg Press*:
315 - 15,15,15

*BB Bench*:
225 - 8,8,8

*DB Rows*:
70's - 15,15,15

*Romanian DL's*:
155 - 12,12,12

*DB Shoulder Press*:
50's - 15,15,15

*WG Pulldowns*:
150 - 12,12,12

Today was another easy day. I'm probably going to keep it that way for a while. I continue to adjust to the full body thing, but it still kicks my ass, even with the lowered weight. 

I wanted to squat today but instead did light *leg press*. It felt pretty good on my knee, I may have to use this as a substitute for a while. 

*Bench* kinda sucked today. Last time I flat benched I did 225 10,10,8. This time I had just planned on doing 8,8,8 to keep myself a little fresher than last week. Well when I got to my 3rd 8, I barely got it up. The only diference between the 2 workouts was the NO-Explode that I didn't take this time. 

*DB Rows* I fired out with a quickness. 45 sec RI's. Stoked.

*Romanian DL's* were fun as usual. Did them on a 4" platform, and really streched. This is a light weight and I was very slow and delibrate though the whole set. 

*DB Shoulder Press *was easy too, I'm sure I could have done 18-20 reps at this weight.

*CG Pulldowns* were tough actually. Once again by this time I was totally pooped and I really battled to finish these.

On another good note, I recieved my 30 day supply of Herbal Burn to test. I will be starting them on Monday and I will give detailed reports here as well as the full report I will be sending to Rob.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Day 1: Herbal Burn 8:15 AM*

Started the beta testing of Rob's Herbal Burn this morning. Took the first pill at 8AM this morning after my morning meal with 8oz. of water. I really like the fact that a serving is just one pill. In just 15 minutes I can feel the stimulants kicking in already. I will continue to update over the course of the day and the 30 days I am taking it.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Day 1: Herbal Burn 9:15 AM*

Well, the stimulants are kicking full force. Plenty o' caffeine in these things I would think.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 7, 2006)

Youre JUST taking the Herbal Burn now right?  And how many does it say to take in a day, 3?  You taking one before working out?

Oh and your last journal entry says you did WG Pulldowns but in the description it says CG Pulldowns.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 7, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Youre JUST taking the Herbal Burn now right?  And how many does it say to take in a day, 3?  You taking one before working out?
> 
> Oh and your last journal entry says you did WG Pulldowns but in the description it says CG Pulldowns.



2 a day, 1 in the early morning, 1 in the early afternoon. And they were WG Pulldowns, I fucked up.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Day 1: Herbal Burn 12:15PM*

Took second pill after my meal.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Day 1: Herbal Burn 2:00PM*

Energy levels are still up there from the 12:15PM dose. I haven't felt hungry all day and normally I do. So far do good, no jitters and it hasn't put me in a bad mood like some fat burners tend to.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Day 1: Herbal Burn 5:00PM*

Well, it's time to leave work. I haven't experienced the "crash" that other fat burners sometimes give you, so that's a good thing. It's been 5 hours since last pill and I'm just now feeling a little hungry. So far so good!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Monday 8/7/06*

*15 minutes of stretching*

*Squats*:
45 - 5
135 - 12
185 - 8,8

*Incline DB Press*:
50's - 5
75's - 12,12,12

*BB Rows*:
155 - 10,10,10

*Single Leg Romanian DL's*:
40's - 12,12,12

*Millitary Press*:
95 - 15,15,15

*CG Pulldowns*:
170 - 12,12,10

Today was a pretty good day. I'm finally finding that happy medium with the weight on these exerscises. For the last few weeks it's been a real struggle to get through my monday/friday workouts. I dropped the weights in certain places that allowed me to add in others and complete the routine without being sick. I also tried a new exerscise.

*Squats* were good. I haven't been putting much stress on my knee at all lately and it's been paying off. I finally felt good enough to put more weight on it and I was ok. The reps were easy, so I think I'll just up the reps next week so I don't kill myself on my 1st exerscise.

*Incline BB's* were easy too, I got a great pump though. I enjoy woking in this rep range.

I didn't add at all to the*BB Rows*. This was a good weight. I may do this again next monday.

This was the first time I've ever tried *Single Leg RDL's* and I have to say it's a pretty cool variation. The weight was easy, but believe it or not, it was my grip that was bothering me more. I hung on easily but having to hold the DB's 2 times as long as you would the bar, adds up. I will definitely do these again.

I wanted to make sure I had enough gas for a little extra weight for my last exerscise so I went light and hi-rep for *Millitary Press*. Easy weight, reps actually got hard in the 3rd set. My endurance is kinda poor all around. Something I may want to work on.

I finally had enough gas in the tank when I got to *CG Pulldowns*, not as much as I thought but better than the last few weeks. I was happy about this.

So in conclusion I'm getting closer to understanding where I need to be with my lifts in a full body workout setting. In my previous routines I could afford to go balls to the wall for an exerscise or two and still finish up, but with the full body deal I have to make sure I can well, still stand by the 5th and 6th exerscise. Always gets better.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Day: 2 Herbal Burn 8:00AM*

Took pill after meal. Same as yesterday. Weight on monday was 210lbs.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Day 2: Herbal Burn 11:45AM*

Took pill 2 after meal. Was dragging a little bit so I took it a few minutes early. Not as much energy boost as noticed yesterday, but I can tell it's there because I grind my teeth when on stimulants.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Wednesday 8/9/06*

Weight: 208 lbs.

*Good mornings*:
45 - 12
135 - 12,12,12

*Deadlifts*: 
225 - 8,8,8

*Dips*:
BW - 12,12,13

*BB Curls*: 
85 - 12,12,12

*Skullcrushers*: 
86 - 12,10,10

*DB Curls*: 
30's - 12,12,12

I'm being lazy today, good workout yesterday, that's all.


----------

